# THE WAILING debuts on on Digital September 6 and On Blu-ray & DVD October 4.



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “The Wailing Will Scare You, and Break Your Heart” ~ THE NEW YORK TIMES
> 
> “The kind of serious, A-quality horror studios shy away from. A throwback to movies like
> The Exorcist and The Shining.” ~ Chris Bumbray, JOBLO'S MOVIE EMPORIUM
> ...


----------

